# Squeezing Toothpaste?



## penguin (Feb 6, 2005)

How do you squeeze yours?

<--in the middle. 

[[edit: sorry about the formatting! I borked the poll :hide]]


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

What an odd topic. :sus I don't really notice how I do it. I think I do it from the top, but if it's getting low I start from the bottom and push it up.


----------



## DJ62 (Feb 8, 2005)

From the top, unless there's very little left. Then I'll try other methods to get the toothpaste to come out.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

From the middle or from the top.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

From the top... and when it gets low I push some up from the bottom.


----------



## z.e. (Feb 26, 2005)

What's toothpaste?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I use Comet bleach and a toilet brush. The bleach keeps my teeth pearly white!


----------



## Jackie (Jan 8, 2004)

from the middle :um


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

middle


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Intriguing topic, penguin! :lol Does the way a person squeezes a toothpaste tube give a clue to their personality, or something?


----------



## penguin (Feb 6, 2005)

AnxiousAmelia said:


> Intriguing topic, penguin! :lol Does the way a person squeezes a toothpaste tube give a clue to their personality, or something?


Heh! no idea: - although doubtless some scientist has thought about applying for funding for such a study :lol

It was just a thought which came to me as I was cleaning my teeth is all. :um


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I haven't put much thought into this. I think I squeeze it all over. :lol :stu


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

Has no one heard about the association between the location where a man squeezes the toothpaste tube and the length of his.... well you know. If the man squeezes the tube at the top it's supposed to be one length and if he squeezes it at the bottom it's another. Apparently it demonstrates the man's handling habits. Personally, I can't say I've disproven this theory. :lol


----------



## skaredykat7 (May 18, 2005)

I'm new to the boards, but they have this really nifty thing at safeway that you just slide on the tube and it makes it so there's no leftovers in the bottom.


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

Hmm. Never really given much thought to this particular conundrum. I'll go and check...

*squeezes toothpaste tube*

Ah, the middle it is.

Trouble is, now I have toothpaste all over my shirt. :um


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

:um From the middle.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I suck it straight out of the tube.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

OMG, so many middle squeezers!!!! Have you NO shame!!!! I would have a fit! My daughter squeezes the tube from all angles, when I see that tube, I cringe...............

From the bottom.............Always from the bottom.................When my sis throws out a tube, cause she thinks it's all gone, I get it out of the CLEAN trash and get another weeks worth out of it.

The middle................The top..........Your tubes must be all gnarly..............Barbarian behavior...........Animals! :b 

It really is one of my pet peeves;-)))))


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I squeeze from the bottom.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> I squeeze from the bottom.


 :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw Thank you!


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm kind of weird about squeezing toothpaste tubes... if it's full (new tube), I squeeze in the middle but as it empties, I squeeze from the bottom (rolling the tube up as I go) so I make use of all of it.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Top... always the top


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

realspark said:


> Drella's_Rock_Follies said:
> 
> 
> > I squeeze from the bottom.
> ...


It's my duty to serve.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

The top because i dont care about the next person, even though the next person is usually me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

From the bottom. Ever since my dad came home with a "tube squeezer" years ago :lol, I have squeezed from the bottom.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

From the bottom


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Squeezing Toothpaste?*



realspark said:


> OMG, so many middle squeezers!!!! Have you NO shame!!!! I would have a fit! My daughter squeezes the tube from all angles, when I see that tube, I cringe...............
> 
> From the bottom.............Always from the bottom.................When my sis throws out a tube, cause she thinks it's all gone, I get it out of the CLEAN trash and get another weeks worth out of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Nonamia, ahhh mannnnnnnnnnnnn, I held you in high esteem, you're a middle squeezer, top.........Ingrate;-))))))))) :b :b :b

You NEVER really know anyone, then you read it on SAS;-)


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Middle.

until it starts getting kind of empty, then you have to squeeze everywhere.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

When it's new the middle cause it doesn't really matter. When it starts to get lower the top to squish what's stuck near the front out. When not much comes out that way anymore I start at the bottom and steadily pack it all toward the top and then squish it from the end until it's gone. Although quite frequently I buy new toothpaste before the tube is more than 3/4ths gone so then it still doesn't matter.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

AGHH!! BOTTOM -> UP! Don't just squeeze it willie-nillie!! @[email protected]
And put the damn cap back on when yer' done!
XD


----------



## Lumi (Aug 21, 2010)

We all had our own toothpastes.. I do not understand why people just do not buy own toothpastes, it does not matter if someone want to suck it straight in their mouths then... People just want to fight...


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

KittyGirl said:


> AGHH!! BOTTOM -> UP! Don't just squeeze it willie-nillie!! @[email protected]
> And put the damn cap back on when yer' done!
> XD


YES! I am a stickler for tidy toothpaste tubes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

From the bottom.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I get my toothpaste in pumps, not tubes.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

When I open a new one, I squeeze from wherever. When it starts to get empty, I use my thumb & pointer finger to squeeze anything at the bottom to the top.


----------

